# Hydro transmission fluid



## 86bolens

I am servicing my 1668 hydro and the manual calls for SAE20 oil for the transmission. This is a difficult oil to find. Anyone have suggestions for a substitute?


----------



## 86bolens

I contacted a local JD dealer and they recommend J20 hydraulic fluid. Has anyone made this substitution?


----------



## OldBuzzard

That tractor has the Eaton 11 Hydro which is the same that the HT23 and it's variants used. In the Service Manual it calls for "Bolens Oil 1738157 (Benzoil THL 19), Mobile 423, or Texaco TGH.

All three of those are no longer made, but they did meet the same specs as the JD J20C oil.

You can find a number of different suppliers of oil that meets that spec. NAPA, Tractor Supply, and Rural King all have oils that meet that spec, and are most likely cheaper than the JD branded oil.


----------



## 86bolens

Thanks for the info, I will check my local NAPA.


----------



## valsterb

Not sure if i'm reviving a thread, but I have the same issue with my 1668. Did anyone get brand and grade of an oil that works at a good price?


----------



## jerry l elven

Just get a 5 gallon bucket of tractor transmission fluid from Costco and pour it in. the trouble with engine oil is it has additives that help hold combustion crap in suspension this is not needed in transmissions. this is also an excellent oil for oiling anything that needs a light oil. air compressors and Jacks of all type for example. It seems like there is to much BS talk about oil. If you look at the Sunstrand site (they made all the hydrostatic drives) for John Deere, Airens, Cub Cadet, and others for years and about the only oil they don't mention for use in their Hydro units is Wesson oil.


----------

